# Airwire in LGB Genesis



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

I just bought the Phase V Genesis. I want to install Airwire. I have it in all my other engines. Has anyone done this before? I know LGB wiring is a little funky to say the least.

Any help would be great.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom

Maybe the following will be of some help.









DCC in Large Scale Forum/Topic: QSI into LGB Genesis c. 04 Oct 2009[/b]

RC/Battery Operations Forum/Topic: QSI w/Gwire into LGB Genesis - Correction Added 11/01[/b]

RC/Battery Operations Forum/Topic: Rewiring LGB Genesis motors and lights for installation of PnP [QSI] Radio Control c. 14 Nov 2009.[/b]


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Steve.

When I get her open I will evaluate the process. The G3 has a lot of options that I won't get by trying to connect into the existing LGB boards. I am seriously thinking about stripping all the electronics out and rewire the whole thing off the airwire board.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

About a year ago I installed an Airwire G2, Phoenix P8 and 14.8 battery into a LGB Genesis Phase III.
I removed the LGB Main Circuit board.
Here's a picture of the bench test during install.










I plug the lights into G2 TM2 terminals #6 (Rear) and #5 Front. They work fine off the battery voltage. There are little circuit boards at each light which I kept.I then isolated the rear headlight and rear red lights and ran them to TM2 terminals 3 and 4, programmed the CVS 61 and 62 to F7 and F8 and it worked. I can control the rear light and rear red lights independent of all the other lights.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks' Tommy now we're talking. I was planning on doing something similar. I want to isolate the ditch lights to take advantage of the G3 to have them alternate. How long is your run time with that battery ?

Nice name if I don't say so myself.

Tom


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot to ask you what is the CAP for that you have wired into the airwire >


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

As for run time, I do not really know. I run out of energy before the battery does.








I have a couple of other engines with airwire, phoenix and 14.8 and I have run them for 3 to 4 hours. 

As for the CAP, I was told it is an early style G2. My other G2 and my G3 have them mounted on the board. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

3 to 4 hours is fine. After that you need a break.


----------

